# Computer Engineer Looking for Job in Germany



## tarek_a_mustafa

Hello Everybody
I'm looking for Job in Germany or Sweden
So
please if anyone knows any company that would help to give a work permit
then please let me know

i'm trying to move to Europe from 7 years but seems all doors closed

I'm a computer engineer with 10 years work experience as Technical Support Engineer.

Many Thanks
and
Best Wishes for Everybody

Tarek​


----------



## James3214

Tarek,
Good luck in your search but I think it might be better if you give a lot more information about what you are looking for as 'computer engineer' and what experience you have as IT is a big industry and skills vary considerably. I am not sure if you speak German but I doubt if you will get far without some grasp of it.

A better suggestion would be to start looking on some of the German IT job sites and compile a 'lebenslauf' or CV that details your experience. You could even put what you are looking for on a job search site like Arbeit & Job Anzeigen ( kostenlos ) auf die-jobsuche.de
Also take a look on some of our sponsored job sites below.

For IT jobs in Germany you could start looking at the following. But I think you are going to need some knowledge of German!

Festanstellung und Dienstvertrag IT-Jobs in Deutschland auf IT Job Board

Jobs, Stellenangebote & Jobsuche im IT & Telekommunikation

Jobsuche: Finden Sie den passenden Job aus tausenden Stellenangeboten online | Monster.de


----------



## tarek_a_mustafa

*Thanks*

Thanks James
Those are really good websites, and i will use them.

but the issue that whenever i apply ro Europe am getting always almost same replay
"We cant issue Work Permit for You, good luck"

Is there a website for companies that are ready to grant work permits?

if you know any company that would help me to get work permit even if they need some cash to do it, i can pay just let me get out of here and settle in a country that would respect me as a human.

and regarding my job, well i been working as technical support or Desktop Support Specialist for last 10 years and i took some courses in Oracle 10G trying to change from technical to programming but unfortunatilly all companies asking for experience in Oracle, so i took the course for nothing cause am unable to use it.
i can work as technical support for computers or help desk agent or network administrator because i took also course in Microsoft "MCP" in windows 2000 server. but the way i couldnt get job in oracle because all want experience, it made me scared to take more courses, because after that maybe i wont find job to develope what i learned.
like i wish to take courses in cisco but somehow i feel if i take the courses then a new company will show up and no one will use cisco anymore, i know my luck :confused2:

Thanks again for your advice

Tarek​


----------



## Bevdeforges

> if you know any company that would help me to get work permit even if they need some cash to do it, i can pay just let me get out of here and settle in a country that would respect me as a human.


Be very careful with statements like this. The way immigration works in most countries, an employer has to get permission from the government to sponsor a work visa for a particular post for a particular individual. Normally, this requires that the employer has been unable to find anyone qualified for the position among the local population and among all those with work rights in the country (i.e. basically anyone in the EU).

There are fees involved for the employer, but often it is very illegal for the employer to recover these fees from the person they sponsor for the position. If you make that offer to a potential employer, they may drop your application automatically, fearing that you are setting them up for legal difficulties later on.

Basically, to find sponsorship for a work visa, you need to have some skill, experience or training that the employer is having difficulty finding in the local job market. Speaking the local language is pretty much a necessity.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

